# 1993 Nissan Altima TPS and distributor



## InnerCityBlues (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello all,

I recently had some problems with my '93 Nissan Altima. Basically I was having poor fuel economy and stalls at traffic lights during a cross country trip. Luckily I got to a Nissan dealership right off an interstate exit and they were able to repair it.

I was just charged the diagnostic fee and they adjusted my throttle position sensor (TPS) and changed my base idle voltage because a previous mechanic set it too high.

So I took my car and I got 60 miles up the interstate and the engine just cut off. Because the Nissan dealership just worked on my car I called them up and they said they would tow it and it would be paid for. So I had it towed back to the dealership. Well I call to inquire about the repair and they tell me the distributor coil had come out and they just put it back in and they want me to eat the towing fee.

Now one thing I was told is there was some broken piece on my distributor and it didn't seem to be causing me a problem, and the mechanic even checked something on it to make sure it wasn't causing any problem. My question is, can adjustment of the throttle position sensor in any way affect the coil?

I came across this *thread* and I see there is some tinkering with the distributor, so my question is could this tinkering loosen the coil or anything like that?


----------

